# How much is a hand made call worth



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

How much would you guys think a hand made maple coyote howler is worth? I know it depends on condition and all but it is mint condition, really nice call. What would you put on it for a price tag? I will try to get a pic uploaded
Soon


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are you talking about an old call (vintage) or is this a fairly recent made call. a picture and basic info will be helpful in determining value.............


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

It is a brand new call, hand turned made out of maple with a howler in it, I will get a pic as soon as I can


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

are you planning on buying it or did you already and just curious if you got a good deal or not?

also who made it?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A good call is priceless!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Tough question to answer.... Who made it? How does it sound for you. It is worth a lot if you like it.... And nothing if you don't.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what Rick said, a howler is more of a personal preference to the one calling. Some like high pitches some like low. Some people say a larger toneboard is better for them while some like a smaller one. Thats really a hard question to answer unless seen and heard. In general a custom howler runs $35 to $50 and the higher end is generally a horn howler.


----------

